# unlock a AT&T cellphone?



## Bugman72 (Jan 19, 2008)

I broke my SunCom phone. Bummer. I have a new cheapo Motorola C168i in a desk drawer. I put my sim card from the SunCom into the AT&T phone, but it asks for a "network pin" number. AT&T was no help . Can I unlock it? Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/UNLOCK-AT&T-Cing...x-V3-Razr_W0QQitemZ160198858551QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.cellcorner.com/xshp/unlo...torola-c168i-cell-phone-by-code-via-imei.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/UNLOCK-AT-T-Cin...551QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p4295.c4.m136.l1275


----------

